# Dymatize Mega Gainer 3000 Calories!!!!



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

Has any1 heard of/tried this?

I bought a tub about 3 years ago and thought i would pack the weight on....but didnt

This is what it says for a serving:

Directions: Add 4 heaped scoops to 20 oz. skimmed milk, 2 scoops of low fat ice cream, 2 bananas, 2 tablespoons unsalted peanut butter, 5 tablespoons honey and 3 tablespoons brewers yeast. Mix in blender until you have desired consistency.

Now you have:

3,000 calories

507 grams carbs

126 grams protein!

It turned out to be a Litre of sh*t mix!! wernt nice at all lol

http://www.explosivenutrition.co.uk/dymatize-mega-gainer-8lb?utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=googlebase&utm_term=Dymatize+Mega+Gainer+8lb


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

that is far too much, that not short of a whole day


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

i no mate

What you reckon wud of happened if you took it once everyday?


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

http://theblvdmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/lardass-07.jpg


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

used that when i 1st started training :lol:


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

hahahaha


----------

